# FURRY FIESTA WHO'S GONNA BE THERE?



## RedSavage (Nov 14, 2011)

AKA THE CON WHERE EVERYTHING IS BIGGER. 

~cc


----------



## thewall (Nov 14, 2011)

It falls right smack on my 18th birthday.  Wish I could go...


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 14, 2011)

I will go.


----------



## kenaikitty (Dec 1, 2011)

Been there since the first on and will probably be there to the last one. I will be the gray muzzle in the corner watching the young furs having fun, or I will be the one spinning the musix


----------



## Aikoi (Dec 1, 2011)

Hmm... I can't due to.. well you know why xD
Anyway, have fuuuun! :3


----------



## Cocobanana (Dec 1, 2011)

Fly me out there and I will!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 1, 2011)

Nobody.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 1, 2011)

I am going to the one on June Anyone wanna go with me?


----------



## Skylar_Jaeger (Dec 1, 2011)

If things go well, it is my intention to attend with my girlfriend and a friend from out of state.


----------



## The_Mask (Dec 3, 2011)

I live 15 minutes away, bwa ha ha!..eh-hem, but yes.


----------



## Littlerock (Dec 3, 2011)

Too far away, and too much money ;0;


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 4, 2011)

So many cons

So little time

Not enough Gibby :[


----------



## OssumPawesome (Dec 4, 2011)

I dunno. 20 minutes is a long way to drive to be surrounded by insufferable people.


----------



## Salo_Vorita (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm gonna be there~ :3 It'll be my first con, too >w<


----------



## brandot (Jan 5, 2012)

Is it in Texas? Damn it. Have one in nebraska. Then id go!


----------



## Calico-Feathers (Jan 10, 2012)

Walk in circles con!

I'll be there. Hopefully with a new suit in addition to Piston.


----------



## BRN (Jan 10, 2012)

/england


----------



## KingNow (Jan 10, 2012)

/New England


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 10, 2012)

KingNow said:


> /New England



Olde England, I'm not even close. Sounds fun, though.


----------



## Calico-Feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

SIX said:


> /england



This is not a proper excuse. :|


----------



## Sumi (Jan 17, 2012)

I will be going to FF This year! 8D...




Dragonfurry said:


> I am going to the one on June Anyone wanna go with me?



There's one in June? :O Where?


----------



## Ayeaka (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm going~
this'll be my second year going there.


----------



## UrbanFox0612 (Jan 19, 2012)

I only live 10 mins away so hell ya i'll be there!! Hopefully my fursuit will be done by then!


----------



## The_Mask (Jan 26, 2012)

People. They need to go to this. I preregisterd in november, and my only concern is that I'll get bored. I'm a be pissed if I get bored.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 26, 2012)

*I AM GOING TO POOP ON THIS CON*

I would go, but I just don't think that I can get beyond thunderdome.


----------



## Schecter (Jan 31, 2012)

Imma go. It'll be my first con so I'm indifferent; don't really know what to expect. I'm kinda sad that I won't have a fursuit though. I'll probably be in the A/V ballroom playing my guitar most of the time


----------



## The_Mask (Feb 1, 2012)

Schecter said:


> Imma go. It'll be my first con so I'm indifferent; don't really know what to expect.


Ditto.

I figure the best thing to do will be: talk to every single person I come in contact with.


----------



## Kiszka (Feb 10, 2012)

Me me me me me me!!! 



Salo_Vorita said:


> I'm gonna be there~ :3 It'll be my first con, too >w<


Me too!! X3


----------



## The_Mask (Feb 18, 2012)

The schedule is up! 

So...many...things...


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 20, 2012)

*Alright peeps listen up. *

If you'd like to meet up there and hang out maybe, note me with a phone number and I'll shoot you a text when we can meet up. I'm going with a group of friends, so if you're not a total creep then it'd be cool to meet up and hang out a bit. Warning: We smoke.


----------



## zachhart12 (Feb 20, 2012)

Meeeeee


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 20, 2012)

zachhart12 said:


> Meeeeee



C'mon read instructions. Send me a note along with where you plan on hanging out at during FF.


----------



## The_Mask (Feb 22, 2012)

Edit: deweeted


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 28, 2012)

YO to The Mask it was nice meeting you even if it was short i was kind of not feeling well ~_~. 
for everyone else i was the dude with the welding mask and the tank strapped to my back and a tribal tattoo sharpied on my arm (fuck yeah)


----------



## zachhart12 (Feb 28, 2012)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> for everyone else i was the dude with the welding mask and the tank strapped to my back and a tribal tattoo sharpied on my arm (fuck yeah)



God damn you're cool!


----------



## Kiszka (Feb 28, 2012)

I was the girl with the white plastic ears, and later on the huge camera and even later on, the obnoxious bright pink collar and cuffs.


CoyoteCaliente said:


> YO to The Mask it was nice meeting you even if it was short i was kind of not feeling well ~_~.
> for everyone else i was the dude with the welding mask and the tank strapped to my back and a tribal tattoo sharpied on my arm (fuck yeah)


Imma poke through my pics to see if I remember seeing you there.


----------

